# Luma



## justoracle (Sep 23, 2012)

Anyone else with a luma bike? This is my rc6


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

I had one. I think it was the RC6. It was black though. Luma was our sponsor for a couple of years. Solid bike good for crits. I don't even know if they are around anymore.
I know a bunch of guys still racing on theirs with zero complaints.

edit: Looking closer at yours it is not the same model. Ours had a more form fitting seat post to the rear tire.


----------



## justoracle (Sep 23, 2012)

It looks like their main store in hong kong is still around.

Here's a link to some luma pics


----------

